

Coinbase (YC S12) Adds SMS Commands So You Can Send BTC Via QR On The Q.T. - dsugarman
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/15/coinbase-adds-sms-commands-so-you-can-send-btc-via-qr-on-the-q-t/

======
biot
How has Coinbase handled issues around SMS spoofing? What's to prevent an
attacker from impersonating my mobile number and transmit every last bitcoin
to themselves?

[edit: thanks dan, I overlooked the comments]

~~~
dangrossman
From the article's comments:

> We realize that SMS is inherently unsafe, so we use an automated phone call
> to you and ask you to confirm the transaction with a 6-digit pin. So in
> order for someone to drain your account, they would need to spoof an SMS
> message to Coinbase, intercept a voice call from Coinbase, and know your
> 6-digit pin. We do this if you try to send, buy, or sell bitcoins.

------
wilfra
Coinbase is fucking killing it. Wish I had worn a tie instead of a sweatshirt
to that customer service job interview ....

